
IE6 effect in HTML5 - tswicegood
http://mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/effects/ie6/
======
points
Not realistic. The box moves smoothly and as fast as you move the mouse. Add
some random pauses and glitches ;)

------
mayank
I'm running on Ubuntu with a side-by-side MacOS X in a VM, and I couldn't help
think "aahh...shit". Some habits die hard.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm glad I'm not the only one. I was worried for a minute, and then I thought
"wait, I'm on Ubuntu. How did IE crash?"

------
emilsedgh
Is it just me or everyone likes filling whole page with this thing? I always
loved doing so.

~~~
dasil003
ok go do <http://vimeo.com/7166047>

------
adorton
This is the culmination of HTML5 technology. It doesn't get any better than
this.

~~~
jayliew
Walked through and explained the code step by step:
<http://times.jayliew.com/2010/10/07/ie6-effect-how-it-works/>

p.s. I know there's a lot of expert js hackers on HN far better than I am,
this is just more for a beginner audience

------
Cushman
In Chrome on OS X at least the cursor sometimes doesn't appear immediately
when you leave the screen. Now that caused a little oh-shit moment. _How did
it get out of the box?_

------
RoboTeddy
if you bounce them across the screen from the top left it's just like after
you win a game in windows solitaire

------
jadedoto
just for fun i went there on my ipad and it also supports multitouch... mmm, a
dozen of these suckers... so relaxing, reminds me of a simpler day...

------
cmelbye
Ahh, not so good memories. I remember trying to make some sort of picture or
pattern with the windows before the screen cleared in a few seconds.

------
lenart
ROFL! Great job! This is something we should keep in favourites and show to
our grandchildren.

My favourite HTML 5 site so far :)

------
erikstarck
That's just mean.

And very, very funny.

------
thedjpetersen
Mr.doob is amazing, everything he turns out leaves me a little wow-ed

------
MarkSweep
This almost makes me miss not having a composited desktop.

------
some1else
I can have fun with this for hours. Addictive X-D

------
meatsock
more websites should re-contextualize computer misbehavior. it briefly worked
in the human domain for gg allin.

------
X-Istence
Wow, that had me worried for a second ...

------
lurchpop
performs insanely well on FF. even after doing it for like 60 seconds the
performance never degrades.

~~~
pilif
I wouldn't expect it to degrade. This is using canvas - it's not creating a
new copy of the image every time, but just painting that one image to the
canvas.

The resource consumption is constant over time, so performance really
shouldn't degrade.

------
burke
Ahh, nostalgia.

------
recoiledsnake
That's not a IE6 effect, that's a Win 95 to Win XP effect.

------
binspace
Gah, that is stressful.

